#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-11
!adml:*! Hi all.  One of our main rotation servers pinged out.  It hasn't been in rotation since for a few hours, but it still had a considerable amount of users on it.  We're looking into what's going on; as always, thanks for using freenode.
!BearPerson:*! Hi all! Just a quick announcement that our ircd source is publicly available again under http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/trunk/ now that we've restarted the servers and are running the new code.
!BearPerson:*! I'm sorry we had to temporarily shut down public access while we were forced to run on vulnerable ircds while fixes were in svn and being tested. Oh, and the url for the code we're running is actually http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches/2006-11-bugfix/ 8)
!BearPerson:*! oops, goes to show that one shouldn't trust one's memory on urls... the url actually is http://svn.freenode.net/hyperion/branches/bugfix-2006-11/ :)
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-12
* Signon time  :    Wed Dec  6 13:06:16 2006
* Signoff time :    Tue Dec 12 09:44:45 2006
* Total uptime :    5d 20h 38m 29s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
!christel:*! Hi all! One of our main rotation servers just dropped off the face of the planet. Hundreds of trained little monkeys are looking to get it back online. Affected users approximately 3500. Thank you for flying freenode and have a good day.
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-14
!christel:*! Hi all! You may be aware that there's a handful of geeks over at the OSUOSL who want to attend linux.conf.au, they're a cool bunch and in the spirit of community we choose to make a token donation from PDPC to help them on their way. I'd encourage you to lend a hand, be it monetary or by spreading the word. You can find out more at their website here: http://pleasesendustolinuxconfau.info. Have a good day!
!BearPerson:*! hmm, looks like our australian hub is experimenting with that new IP over pigeon protocol... This may be a good time to mention that we could use more servers in that corner of the world (see http://freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml). Sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for flying freenode!
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-15
!nalioth:*! Howdy all! ##antispam is now hosting an open forum on effective antispam techniques.  Main speaker will be HashCash inventor Adam Back.  Please join if you are interested.
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-16
!alindeman:*! Hi all, we're about to take down a server for maintenance.  It's been out of rotation for a long time now and only 300 users will be affected.
